# motor choice



## jbird (Apr 30, 2005)

I am looking to buy a new garden tractor that has a B&S ELS (extendeed life series) engine. Does anyone know anything about these engines ? Do these motors have cast iron sleeves? How does this engine compare with a Kohler command engine? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

id get the briggs els


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well the extended life series briggs is good, matter of fact will give years of good hard use, but thats it, it only has a cast iron cylinder sleeve. all else is regular, if you look on the cover of the engine it should just say cast iron cylinder sleeve. now I/C engines have a cast iron bore, heavy duty bearings etc. (not the normal engine) and can give lots of hard use, very hard use. i have seen em run low or with no oil, and they lock up, wait a couple minutes and start back up, but after a few times of this do blow up. and kohler is a good engine as well, i don't have any experience with em (briggs only person) but as for life of em, my I/C is going strong after years of abuse, i'm the third owner! used commercially some, then weekly up to two times a week by the second guy then me, burns a little oil, but that extends from it not having a dipstick and can be overfilled very easy. i've owned a extended life series 18hp apposed twin that was on a rusted to peices mower, thats still kicking today for the person i sold it to. but its just a regular engine with cast iron cylinder sleeves. but if it has cast iron sleeves, just think about those car engines that are still going today with cast iron blocks, it really adds alot of years of life to the engine.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

jbird said:


> I am looking to buy a new garden tractor that has a B&S ELS (extendeed life series) engine. Does anyone know anything about these engines ? Do these motors have cast iron sleeves? How does this engine compare with a Kohler command engine? Any info is appreciated.


 
(extendeed life series) plasma coated compression rings , and roller bearings , i like kohler engine but i like twin cyl's i would get a twin cyl whatever i bought , both are good engines and both are going to have a low oil pressure shutoff , both are top of the line


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Kohler*

I had a 8 hp. ALL cast iron splash lube single in a '72 Gravely tractor, now I have a '90 WHEELHORSE 416-8 WITH A SPLASH LUBE KOHLER single. I have run both with NO OIL for a few min.s (BY ACCIDENT) Did not ebven affect the engines. But I would take a Honda, Kabota, Yanmar, or Kawi over both of them ANY DAY!!! I have had nothing but trouble with B/S and Tecumseh! :drunk:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

and i would take a b&s over any of those. just because you had one or two doesn't mean much. i own over 6 b&s's with not a problem with them


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*To each there own*

Hey, that is the American way. You like a brand I stick to mine. I have had about 5 B/S's and 4 Tech. The Tech.s were the worse with valve problems. But I can't keep a recoil starter on a new B/S!!! Even when I replace them or the dealer replaces them the plastic ratchet parts only last two seasons! maybe I am missing something?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well tecumsehs are crap anyway. but as for the b&S, that would be the starter dogs. sometimes if it has an extended pull cord, they are cut too short. and when you are mowing the pull cord will go in and out some and well......... wear out faster. did have a problem with one doing that, snipped the cord, and cut the pull handle so i had to pull it from the engine, not the handle.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*You are right*

Ya the B/S's I had with the issue were all on push mowers with the pull starter on the mower handle not the engine? Tech. are crap all the way around :drunk:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, the only mower's i had that had those, (where the pull cord was up on the handle for easy reach to the operator) only one i have that does right, actually has a good amount of cord so when the handle moves while pushing, it doesn't affect it. other one has those older styles ratchet types. well...... they always worked well with the pull cord right there on the engine with a little length left for a little give. little balls in there do wear out. but as for the engine... they make a great engine. i did buy one 3.75 tecumseh on a murray. well lets see, lasted two years before it blew sky high by cutting my grass. bought a used 3.5horse briggs powered murray. going for 5 years. use to take me 4 hours straight to finish my yard. but it kept up and still runs like new. and i also used that one on others yards sometimes. but those old ratchet styles, most wore out easy, some would get some moisture in there and rust up. and sometimes the engine would backfire and screw it up. i just never liked tec's. overpriced testy cruddy engines. and they have imperfections in the engine itself, and the connecting rod.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

the rod IS an imperfection lol i had 3 of those "my mower wont start and its not the hole in it" this month
2 were tecumsehs, one was a honda
so much for a 2005 honda commercial mower lol
gsv series engine based on the gcv lol i think thye need some work to get the bugs out cuz this guy did have oil in it and he did have the governer hooked up lol
oil on the full line and wasnt new oil either, it was grey


----------

